# brown sugar vs reg sugar vs cane juice crystal



## jennygoat (Jan 19, 2006)

I always thought brown sugar was less processed that white sugar. Now I am told it is the same as white sugar with molasses added. True? Are dehydrated cane juice crystals any better for a person than reg sugar? Same stuff, less processed? The health food store has "yellow D sugar" - looks like brown sugar to me - label seems to be the same as reg brown sugar - anyone know about this?


----------



## AnnC (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennygoat*
I always thought brown sugar was less processed that white sugar. Now I am told it is the same as white sugar with molasses added. True? Are dehydrated cane juice crystals any better for a person than reg sugar? Same stuff, less processed? The health food store has "yellow D sugar" - looks like brown sugar to me - label seems to be the same as reg brown sugar - anyone know about this?

Brown sugar is indeed white sugar with a little molasses added back in. Also, avoid turbinado sugar -- it's just sugar.
Rapadura or sucanat is dehydrated cane juice. It has all the nutrients still in it, which makes it better than white sugar. Lots of sugar is still problematic, but dehydrated cane juice, maple syrup, raw honey, molasses are much better than the white stuff. I don't know what "yellow D" is -- I would be suspicious. If the label doesn't specifically say it's dehydrated cane juice, or maple sugar or dried date sugar, I would avoid it.

Ann


----------



## rlynnm (Aug 14, 2008)

AnnC- This is probably something you can answer. Is "raw sugar" or the common brand which is called Sugar In the Raw a safe bet? Which is better something like that which appears to have molasses added to it or cane juice sugar?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I've bought Rapidura & Sucanat both and can not for teh life of me tell the differnce between them... I use them in place of brown sugar. I also have bought dehydrated cane juice which LOOKs like white sugar but kind of tastes... grapey-ish to me. Tis good and what I use (mostly) in place of regular sugar. I'm not really sure if its any better than white sugar, but it is at least organic, so...


----------



## sacredmama (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rlynnm* 
AnnC- This is probably something you can answer. Is "raw sugar" or the common brand which is called Sugar In the Raw a safe bet? Which is better something like that which appears to have molasses added to it or cane juice sugar?

I have read that 'sugar in the raw' (or natural, turbinado, sucanat) is just refined white sugar with the molasses added back in. From "Nourishing Traditions", I read this section last night actually.









Raw honey, date sugar, maple syrup, rapadura... are the most natural because their nutrients haven't been removed.


----------



## mom2cal (Jun 8, 2005)

Most of these healthier sugars still break down in your body the same way regular sugar does. The nutrients found in some of them are negated by the fact that it takes nutrients from your body to break the sugar down. Sugar is not something you should buy for its nutritional value but instead for the taste or calories. Organic is better for the lack of pesticides but otherwise the same. One of the sweetners I have heard is slightly better because it has a low glycemic level is agave nectar. However it is still sugar and should be used in moderation. A better plan is to replace the sugar with fruit if possible.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2cal* 
Most of these healthier sugars still break down in your body the same way regular sugar does. The nutrients found in some of them are negated by the fact that it takes nutrients from your body to break the sugar down. Sugar is not something you should buy for its nutritional value but instead for the taste or calories. Organic is better for the lack of pesticides but otherwise the same. One of the sweetners I have heard is slightly better because it has a low glycemic level is agave nectar. However it is still sugar and should be used in moderation. A better plan is to replace the sugar with fruit if possible.

ITA. The nutritional "benefit" yielded by most of these sugars is close to nil. (Considering raw, unpasteurized honey acts as an antibacterial, however, I'm inclined to think if you eat it without heating it, it may provide *some* minor benefit.) I'm trying to use agave nectar whenever possible. When I can't, I definitely go for organic materials and flavor.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2cal* 
A better plan is to replace the sugar with fruit if possible.

You're still using it for the sugar, though.

Sugar is sugar is sugar. Cultivate a taste for less sweet things.


----------

